# Zebra mussels in Nimisila?



## GULPisgreat (Mar 17, 2009)

I'm out on the kayak and just brought in a chunk of what appears to be zebra mussels. Anyone else seen these here?


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Yep, they're pretty much everywhere now. They have been in Nimi around 6 years or better now, the main reason Nimi is clear as an aquarium now.
They seem to have really helped the Perch and Redear populations.
Check out any of the dock ropes/poles at PLX too... loaded with zebras.


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Getting any Bass to hit today Dennis?
Every bass fisherman I seen at Tfoot yesterday were throwing jerk baits. And a couple working the dropshot in 10-12 foot.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Yep, them's zebras! Them's the reason for the massive redears in the portage lakes too!


----------



## GULPisgreat (Mar 17, 2009)

buckzye11 said:


> Getting any Bass to hit today Dennis?
> Every bass fisherman I seen at Tfoot yesterday were throwing jerk baits. And a couple working the dropshot in 10-12 foot.


I got a small one on a trap. Not bites on jerkbaits. Haven't tried dropshot yet.


----------



## GULPisgreat (Mar 17, 2009)

Just the 1 little bass today. My new squarebill had bite marks on it but nothing got hooked. I hate coldwater fishing. Can't wait to move to southern GA !


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

do the perch and red ears eat those rascals? how about bass, gills and eyes? I could see them being a a steady source of food if that's the case ... once they get established they ain't going away ...


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

baitguy said:


> do the perch and red ears eat those rascals? how about bass, gills and eyes? I could see them being a a steady source of food if that's the case ... once they get established they ain't going away ...


Yes the perch and redears love them!


----------



## TankerYanker (Jul 9, 2014)

buckzye11 said:


> Getting any Bass to hit today Dennis?
> Every bass fisherman I seen at Tfoot yesterday were throwing jerk baits. And a couple working the dropshot in 10-12 foot.


Went to nimisilla Sunday and caught 6 keeper bass and a few short bass. All came on jerkbaits except for 1, that one hit the A-rig. My buddy hooked a nice walleye using dropshot to finish out the day.


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

TankerYanker said:


> Went to nimisilla Sunday and caught 6 keeper bass and a few short bass


Sounds like a good day for the early season. You guys eating the Keeper bass? Just wondering all the guys I know just fish bass for fun but keep and eat plenty of perch and walleye.


----------



## TankerYanker (Jul 9, 2014)

All the bass were released, I did keep the walleye though.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Congrats on the walleye! That's a rare catch out there! 

The redear are also know as shell crackers and are especially adapted to eating small mussels and snails. I think they might outnumber the bluegills in the Portage Lakes now just because of the zebra mussels!


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Yea since the Zebra mussels have gotten into Nimi have had to change how I fish it because the water is so clear. Just before Christmas a group of us ice fished off S. Main. We had glass for ice so we could see the bottom clearly in 14 fow which felt a bit weird.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

The water in Nimi used to crystal clear for years in the 90's. This is nothing new. That was the norm for Nimi and Mogadore. Then in the mid 2000 something changed. I believe it is all the development Green has experienced since they became a city. All the algae in the C5 pond on the east side of Christman fro the runoff, the clear cutting of the trees on the Main St dam?? Who knows. 
No one can say for sure what changed. but something had.
The water got turbid and that became the new norm.
With this clarity coming back I noticed the fish pops have changed too. It is turning more into a panfish lake rather than a bass and northern lake.
If anyone remembers that Charles Mills guy and what he did to the Nimi bass populations, you would cry.
I'm interested to see what happens to the turbidity of the lake in the next few years after all the clear cutting on the north side of the lake this year.


----------



## driftfish101 (Jun 25, 2011)

Nimi has a huge bass population. Some real nice ones and a ton of 10 to 12 inchers. That clear water means less fry survival because they have less to eat. Would love to see some algae blooms there like the tva lakes in the upper south. Dale hollow in early summer turns a clear green color from the blooms. That being said, the panfish definitely grow to nice size with less competition. All I know is even mid to late summer 30 bass days are very common. I also have caught a few spotted bass at nimi the last 2 years. Would love to see those angry close to smallmouth fighters take off in that lake!


----------



## driftfish101 (Jun 25, 2011)

Of course I am used to fishing gin clear water. Grew up fishing highland reservoirs to ke Cumberland and dale hollow. Heck of a lot easier now with the advent of fluorocarbon.


----------



## Dennis Welch (Nov 5, 2016)

Can't wait to get back down to Dale hollow.


----------



## driftfish101 (Jun 25, 2011)

I am going down later this month. Post spawn top water fishing is incredible. Fish the flats with spooks and hammer 30 to 40 smallies a day (or night depending on weather and what the fish say) on spooks. Most are 3 to 5 pounders. I love the slot limit for sure. Also hammer big spots usually on the end of wood in deep water up the river. A lot of times the underrated largemouths move up that time of year. Largemouth and spot fish during the day and smallmouth fish at night. And if we get hungry nothing like the huge redear down there. 1 to 1 1/2 pounders are common. Probably my favorite lake and can't be beat for its undeveloped beauty.


----------

